# LEAK with NO VISIBLE CRACK? - Eclipse



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Eclipse owners I need your help!

I woke up this morning to find my Eclipse 3 gallon tank slowly leaking water all over the floor  The leak seems to be coming from the very top of the tank right underneath the black frame at the front of the aquarium.

The tank has been running for over a month now with no problems. It has always been on the same level surface. The water level was 1 inch from the top. The filter was also off at night so I could not have been the filter splashing water out.

I emptied out some of the water and examined the tank and the area where the water was spilling/leaking from. I COULD NOT FIND A CRACK there! Where is the leak coming from. I just don't get it.

HELP.

This is the leak from underneath the black frame/rim.



























This was the area where the water was dripping, but not the actual tank.









Hope you can help.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

My best guess is the water is up to the plastic trim inside and wicking out.. Like a siphon. You can stop it by either lowering the water level below where it meets the trim , or by emptying the tank , clean and dry the area of the trim , and sealing it with a bead of silicone around the bottom edge.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave is right. That's exactly what happened to my father's little Eclipse. If you fill it up to high, and the conditions are right, the water will wick up the rim. Just lower the water a bit and wipe the rim dry and you won't have that problem again.


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

The same thing happened to me eclipse. I lowered the level of the water, and it never happened again.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I had the level just a little higher than the bottom line of the rim. So should it be below the bottom rim? Do you think it would be fine if it matched the rim exactly? I don't like seeing the surface of the water.

Wick up the rim. I wonder how that happens. Hmm...I still can't process it, but I bet you are right.

Thanks everyone. You have been very helpful. I was ready to buy a replacement shell and everything.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It wicks up by capillary pressure. Kind of like how if you look carefully at the edge of a glass of water, you see how the water climbs up the side a bit. The rim of the eclipse is just slipped on and not sealed, so the air gap is how it wicks up.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

What I have done in the past with tanks that weep or ones that had braces that the fish would bump into .Was take some black ellectricians tape and run it around the tank just below the trim ( cover the trim a bit ) this will allow you to kepp a lower water level without seeing the water line ( also lets you go an xtra day or 2 with out top ups. 
I used 3 inch black duct tape on one tank and it made it look longer .
bill


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

yup for sure it is wicking and it is coming out that side because probably the tank is not perfectly levelled. just lower the water. i usually have water just up to the bottom of the black rim so it gives the appearance that teh water is full too the top


----------

